# More Duncan pics....



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Duncan was 9 weeks old yesterday. He is such a good puppy! He is already sleeping in his kennel through the night, knows how to sit and come, walks on the leash, hasn't chewed up anything, loves riding in the car, and is so close to being house broken!

Duncan enjoying his bed and toy:









Feeling good after his bath and grooming:


















Emma showing Duncan what's for lunch:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, I think I would enjoy his bed! Look at that sucker!

Sooooo cute. I just wanna burry my face in his fluff!

ETA: Will his coat stay like that forever? Or is he just sportin' his puppy fur for now?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks!
He does have a puppy coat right now, but BRTs that are groomed regularly have beautiful coats. I am doing all his grooming, so yes, his coat will always have that awesome "fluff"...:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG he's getting HUGE! He makes your daughter look small LOL

keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

That is a wicked bed!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Soo cute!
That looks like a Costco Bed. 
I picked up one for Khan last month. He was so allergic to the cedar, I had to get rid of it! There old beds must not have had cedar in them (the round ones)
'cause that is what he has been sleeping on w/o any issues.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks all! :biggrin:

Yes, it is a Costco bed. Love um'! Just today I took the cover off of Lucky's bed and washed it. It looks brand new. Your right it's not cedar...it's some kind of fluffy stuffing. All my dogs have loved the Costco beds. :smile:


----------

